# Replacing Ruger LC9



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

I've got a Kruger LC9 that I really need to trade in because I can't stand the trigger. I'm thinking about replacing it with the Walther PPS. Can any one give me any input on the trigger on the pps? I'd like to actually see one but no one has one in stock, so any input would be appreciated.


----------



## bigplow (Oct 1, 2012)

before you get rid of that lc9 go to gallowayprecesion.com they have a way to fix the trigger on the lc9 you send them yours and they make it half as long on the pull and reset worth checking into and they have an adjustable trigger also


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

The problem is they don't have the parts available. You have to send in your trigger bar and they modify it. I'm not willing to o that.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

my dad is looking to buy a LC9. I will check with him...he may want to buy yours off of you.

He doesn't have a PPS to trade but at least you could sell that LC9 and then you could go from there.


----------

